# Does any one have Bronchiectasis if so how do you cope with it??!



## Purplelady (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello all . Just had a real bad day with my illness . Went to see my big boy but could do nothing as I was real bad and I had to go home got home at 10,15 went to bed with wee fan on to give air and never wake up till 6,30 at night . So happy I am seeing my Doctor this Wednesday . I know I may sound REAL bad asking what I asked but I am finding it real hard . I take my time with every thing I do and do the wee exercise,s plus take my Ihaler witch I think is no helping me . I am stopping now . Take care all . Purplelady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I hope the visit goes well with your doctor. There are different kinds of inhalers, maybe you need a new one-a new medication? Or maybe supplemental oxygen?


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I am suffering with you. Heavy humidity is the worst.

Been back and forth for years with diagnosis's. When I did not have insurance, The Breathing Association helped me get free medication. It was an Advair Diskus.

Now I do have insurance, and when went into surgery for shoulder and had serious coughing and breathing problems that held up surgery for 5 hours the floor surgeon prescribed something else in addition.

My insurance won't cover either and gives me an inferior substitute.

Drat.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Hoping the doctor visit helped. Perhaps they changed some meds?


----------



## Purplelady (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello . Thanks for getting back to me all . Just out hospital after 5 days and just the same what a laugh as I have told all the Doctors I see that the Antibiotics do help But once I stop them it comes back with a BIG BANG . And guess what they gave me yesterday more Antibiotics and up, ed my Steroids . So I asked if it would be a on going thing that I would be in and out of Hospital and I was told yes . As if sorry to say they could not just do a clean out of the Mucus I have I would not mind the OP . As I said I know there is a lot of sicker people than me . I am stopping now thanks again all . Purplelady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Have you tried an autoimmune protocol diet? It is not easy, BUT, constantly being in the hospital is not either. It will greatly reduce the inflammation in your body, so that it may actually heal.

Good luck, and praying for you!


----------



## Purplelady (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello Greentree. Thank you for your help I will try any thing to stop me coughing and getting out of breath so fast . I will let you know how I get on OK thanks again . Take care and enjoy the day from Purplelady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Purplelady (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello .Just like I said I would I am back well I went on the above site it looks good I signed up NO it's no about horse,s so I WILL still be on here . It is to see if it will help me a good bit . Some of the recipes seem really nice . Again I will let you know . Bye for now Purplelady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Hope it helps!


----------

